# The new "nameless" boys!



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 3, 2010)

These guys will have names on April 18th. We're having a little "Name That Mini" contest! LOL

The Sorrel - This guy was seized by the SPCA and held while his case went through court. He has just won the right to a better life and we can't wait to help him along in his journey!







The Bay - This cutie was put through a small animal auction. He is indeed small, but the kind person who bid on him did not want him going to a non-horsey home. He got ahold of us and asked if we would take him on. We were very happy to help this little guy out. He is terribly obese and generally neglected, but very sweet natured.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful face and kind eye. I'm so glad you and the person who got him for you saved his life. He looks like he has a story to tell.


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, we picked up "the bay" and took him to his temporary foster home. He'll be there for a week or so while we geld and settle in the other two stallions, then he'll come here and have his turn.

"The bay" was bought at a small animal auction by a concerned fellow. He told us that some folks were fixing to bid on him so that their kids could ride him. This Mini is maybe 30". He told them that this Mini was too small to ride, had some major weight issues and that they would need a farrier right away for him as he's got at least an extra inch straight up on his hooves. They replied... "What's a farrier?" So, he bid on "the bay" himself and brought him home. A couple of days later, he heard about us and gave me a call. We were happy to take "the bay" on.

We will be dealing with his gross obesity, platform hooves, lice, worms and neglected manners. One plus - he is very friendly and does not seem to have been abused!

With three stallions to geld this month, we are having a fundraising drive and anyone who donates $10 or more can submit a name choice for "the bay" and his pal, "the sorrel" who will be arriving later today - pictures to follow. Go to our website for details... http://www.PipsqueakPaddocks.com

So, here is our poor little bay boy. Terribly obese and neglected, but alert and happy to be here!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 6, 2010)

The Sorrel arrived today! He has a world of problems that we'll be dealing with, but he's spunky! He's got some physical issues with his shoulders, his feet are started on the right track but will need more work, and his teeth are... interesting.


----------



## Annabellarose (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, the bay is beautiful!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 11, 2010)

... and another one arrived yesterday!

"The Silver Dapple"


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 11, 2010)

some people can be so cruel. good on ya for take them on there beatiful


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2010)

They are all very lucky to have found their way to you! Good luck with them, and please keep us posted on their progress.

Anna


----------



## Tandaroominiatures (Apr 12, 2010)

That is terrible, well done for giving them a 2nd chance



are they all geldings?


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 12, 2010)

They were all stallions. Not for long! The Silver Dapple may not be able to be gelded right away due to his weak condition, but he will be ASAP. The Sorrel was done last Monday and the Bay will be done this Wednesday. Another one was also done last Monday along with the Sorrel, but he already has a name - Zodiac!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 16, 2010)

It's time to vote for your favourite name suggestion if you'd like to participate!

Go to: http://www.pipsqueakpaddocks.com/namethatm...sfundraiser.cfm


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 18, 2010)

The Sorrel - *Sampson*

The Bay - *Kipper*

The Silver Dapple - *Moses*


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Apr 18, 2010)

looking at the sorrel, all I could think of is how he looks like my old twh Sam....my old man is about 8 years past by now, but that little man sure reminds me of him! I love that he now has the same name as well!


----------



## Pipsqueak Paddocks (Apr 18, 2010)

How cute! Thanks for sharing that!

Sampson is a trooper. He's been through a lot, including a broken shoulder. He pulled a lipizzaner "airs above the ground" type move the other day though... it certainly doesn't slow him down! LOL


----------

